# Bí quyết tạo không gian nghỉ ngơi lãng mạn, thư giãn



## lindanga (27/8/21)

Bí quyết tạo không gian nghỉ ngơi lãng mạn, thư giãn Valentine mỗi năm là một khoảnh khắc tuyệt vời để bạn tận hưởng và thể hiện tình yêu với người bạn đời của mình. Không gian phòng ngủ được xem trọng nhất trong ngày đặc biệt này, để tạo ra không khí đầy lãng mạn, phòng ngủ cần gây được ấn tượng mạnh với 5 giác quan đó là thị giác, thính giác, xúc giác, vị giác, khứu giác. 1. Khứu giác Chúng ta hãy bắt đầu với khứu giác, vì đây là thường là điều đầu tiên chúng ta nhận thức được khi bước vào một căn phòng. Dễ dàng để bạn có thể tạo ra một hương vị lãng mạn trong phòng ngủ từ các mùi hương của nến thơm, các loại hoa, tinh dầu hay nước hoa. Nến thơm và hoa là một xu hướng luôn được duy trì mỗi năm, Máy khuếch tán tinh dầu dành cho spa không chỉ tạo ra mùi hương lãng mạn mà còn trang trí phòng rất hiệu quả. 2. Thị giác Tiếp theo là thị giác. Để căn phòng trở nên thu hút, trước hết, bạn phải sắp xếp Giá máy khuếch tán tinh dầu thật gọn gàng. Ánh sáng là yếu tố rất quan trọng để tạo ra bầu không khí lãng mạn, và đèn trang trí không thể thiếu trong không gian phòng ngủ, giúp tạo ra sự huyền ảo, lấp lánh. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 3. Xúc giác Để tác động đến xúc giác, hãy quan tâm đến các loại rèm, vải trang trí trong phòng ngủ, làm sao để tạo được cảm giác mềm mại, gợi cảm. Một chiếc giường ngủ ấm áp, thoải mái, chăn, gối mềm mại, thêm chiếc thảm lông cho đôi chân thêm ấm áp trong những ngày lạnh đầu xuân, chắc chắn sẽ giúp bạn có những giây phút thật hạnh phúc bên người bạn đời của mình. Rắc hoa hồng lên giường và gối là cách rất đơn giản để biến phòng ngủ của mình trở nên lãng mạn, ngập tràn tình yêu. Bạn sẽ có cảm giác như mình đang ở khách sạn hay trong kỳ nghỉ trăng mật. Thêm socola trên gối và đặt bình hoa trong phòng để trang trí cho căn phòng thêm không khí lãng mạn. 4. Thính giác Âm nhạc gây tác động mạnh đến thính giác, cho bạn tâm trạng hứng khởi và yêu đời. Nếu không giỏi hát, hay chơi ghita bạn có thể chọn những bài hát tình yêu êm dịu để mở trong phòng ngủ. Chọn loại nhạc nhẹ nhàng, du dương để không ảnh hưởng đến không khí lãng mạn của 2 bạn. 5. Vị giác Đừng quên chuẩn bị một chai rượu hoặc chai sâm banh bên cạnh giường cùng với sô cô la để thưởng thức trong ngày quan trọng này. Ngoài ra, bạn mua máy khuếch tán tinh dầu ở đà nẵng cũng có thể chuẩn bị một ít đồ ăn nhẹ, hoặc nước uống mà bạn thích.


----------

